# Princess Mallorn and Indigo: Two photo-ready supermodels



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So, lately I commented that Indigo, in all his handsome glory, should be a model and do a covershoot with Princess Mallorn.

Lyn, dear darling Lyn, decided to take control of the matter and soon organised the two champion posers into a show stopping magazine cover!

Here they are:










Mallorn is loving all her bling, and Indigo looks very charming 

Many thanks to Lyn for all her hard work! :clap:​


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, such a blinding adorable pair of bling bling clad budgie celebrities and I get to make the 1st comment!

Eat your heart out, Gisele!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lovely cover shoot!!

Mallorn and Indi certainly look like they are ready to take on the world!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Most definitely a royal matchup...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Gi Gi I am so glad that you liked the top cover magazine Model of the year starring Princess Mallorn and Prince Indigo..I was only happy to make it for you i thought it would be a bit of fun.... I also had fun making it to what a delightful beautiful cute adorable couple that Princess Mallorn and Prince Indigo are...Our budgies are the top number 1 best birds..It was Gi Gis idea to make a cover magazine and we thought it would be a lot of fun to make so all the credit goes to Gi Gi for the suggestion...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome, even though I'm not the one to buy magazines often I will for sure get this one of Mallorn and Indi!


----------



## Lucille (Aug 30, 2007)

A beautiful cover, and beautiful budgies.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They do make a lovely couple.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking couple, might we see a walk down the aisle in the future?:lovers::loveeyes:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute couple!


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

2 things, first of course she loves the bling bling, she is royalty, and second they are so adorable


----------

